# To breed: yes or no?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Now, before you all jump down my throat.. This is just an idea.

My cat is a ginger tabby british shorthair. She is almost one. I had no intention of breeding from her when I got her, but people have expressed alot of interest if she was to have kittens. She is very pretty and has fantastic nature.
If she were to have kittens I would not be selling them, they would be given to my friends and family whom I would trust with my life.. they have already make an unwritten waiting list for if she did have kittens! And if any weren't found homes I would be keeping them myself.

Anyways, what I wanted to know was what everyone thinks, as I said its just an idea, im not saying I definately want to do it.

What sort of health checks should a cat have before having kittens? 

And say she was bred with my friends male ginger tabby british shorthair, also brilliant natured and very handsome, what are the chances that the kittens would be the same colour?

Any advice/opinions welcome. She would be due to get spayed in the next month or so, so its just to get an idea should I just go ahead and get her done or hold off a bit?

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

lol...your'e brave asking that question on here.  
Personally if you have good homes ready lined up, i cant see the problem. As for them both being Ginger cats...it doesn't necessarily mean that they will have Ginger kittens but the likelihood would be much greater. You may get a mixture of colours. As for what health tests to have, im afraid i have no idea but im sure someone else who will be more qualified to answer that question will tell you. I wish you the best whatever you decide to do.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...your'e brave asking that question on here.


I know.. it took me a while to pluck up the courage! Lol  But as I stated, (twice in the hope it sticks out!) it's just an Idea... And I'll never know if I don't ask! 

Hopefully someone will come on with a colour genetics for dummies. hahaha (I don't really understand the 'DDdd' type things so I haven't been able to look that up.. I do, however, understand (mostly) dominant and recessive so If someone can tell me what colours/markings are dominant and recessive that would be most helpful.

And yes.. I have about 20 homes lined up! Lol  (one of them is me, hehehe.. mad I know but if she had babies id have to keep one!)

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> I know.. it took me a while to pluck up the courage! Lol  But as I stated, (twice in the hope it sticks out!) it's just an Idea... And I'll never know if I don't ask!
> 
> Hopefully someone will come on with a colour genetics for dummies. hahaha (I don't really understand the 'DDdd' type things so I haven't been able to look that up.. I do, however, understand (mostly) dominant and recessive so If someone can tell me what colours/markings are dominant and recessive that would be most helpful.
> 
> ...


lol...love your style. 
I can understand why you would want to keep one if she had babies...so would i. At least you have enough homes lined up incase it's a big litter...lol


----------



## poshcats (May 17, 2008)

If your girl was bought from a breeder as a pet did you not have a contact to have her neutered at a certain age! My kittens are all sold as pets and I would not be very happy if I found out one of them had been mated!!! Having kittens is costly and time cosuuming. My first litter were born by caesarian at at cost of £290 , could you cover these costs if something went wrong with your queen ???
I will be shot down for this but feel very strongly about it!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Two ginger parents would produce all ginger kittens. If both carry dilute then you might get some creams (very light ginger)

Are you describing British Shorthairs or moggies? The odds of two friends both having red BSHs doesn't seem very high so I just wondered.

If you are talking about registered pedigree BSHs then the kittens will only be registerable if both parents are on the active register. It is very bad form to breed from a pedigree cat that is on the non-active register.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

genetics:

red boy (carrying nothing) x red girl (carrying nothing) = red kittens

if they both carry blue and/or choclate you could end up with reds or creams. 

It's that simple. 

PM me if you want exact carrying states etc.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, she wasn't bought from a breeder I had gotten her free from a friend of a family member, who was getting married and moving so could no longer keep her cats.
I have tried to contact her several times to let her know how the cats were getting on with no responce.

Yes, she is a red bristish shorthair, not a moggy.. And my friend, I met when I moved here and discovered thats she already had a male red bsh, he is 2.

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If she was bought from a breeder in the first place though and on inactive i would just neuter her - as i am sure it would cause a war if the breeder found out x

from a lot of posts on here i do wonder how many people realise how much is at stake breeding from their pets - there is always a risk of losing your companion to complications - would you seriously want to risk your furry friends life in order to have one litter of kittens x

As breeders we know the risks and know we have to deal with the consequences but we do it to give people the best quality PETS we can x

Think i'm going to find a vets that does early neutering x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> If she was bought from a breeder in the first place though and on inactive i would just neuter her - as i am sure it would cause a war if the breeder found out x


She wasn't bought, she isn't registered so she can't be registered as inactive.
It was just a thought seeing as I have about 20 people on an unwritten list who would take one, or 2 of her kittens.

x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, there is quite a market for unregistered pedigree cats out there, but you won't find a lot of enthusiasm for unregistered breeding on this forum.

Liz


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

i think you will have to make your own judgement,
ive got a female ginger shorthair cat i rescued from my local cats and dogs home, shes the most sweetest loving cat i know and even cuddles up to the goldens in front of the fire, she was spayed before i had her and i often if only she could have had kittens,
if you have good homes ready then i personally say go for it girl as long as you save a girl for me, he he 
good luck in what ever you decide, [only by you]


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sounds like you've made your mind up as you already have a boy in mind! I'd say make sure they are both up on their vaccines, you could get them both snap tested i guess. Have either ever been outside? has the boy been out knocking up other cats etc?

No one can tell you what to do so if this is what you want then no one can stop you. 

I do feel though she should be spayed and the boy neutered. If people want a kitten well there are plenty out their, pedigree, cross, or full on mog!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Though I MUST say are the cats from breeders sold to you NOT for breeding? If so then I certainly suggest both cats be neutered fairly quick.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Hi, she wasn't bought from a breeder I had gotten her free from a friend of a family member, who was getting married and moving so could no longer keep her cats.
> I have tried to contact her several times to let her know how the cats were getting on with no responce.
> 
> Yes, she is a red bristish shorthair, not a moggy.. And my friend, I met when I moved here and discovered thats she already had a male red bsh, he is 2.
> ...


if the boy is 2 and not neutered has he mated unreg pets before and other cats etc? if so then i wouldn't use him and suggest he is neutered.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

At the end of the day its your decision BUT if you want to breed why not do it right? Get a girl on the active and take her to stud.

You may have homes lined up, but are they guaranteed forever homes?? I think its very easy to fall in love with a very cute kitten but things happen in peoples lives which means cats get rehomed or fall into the wrong homes etc. She sounds lovely but I would just spey her and advise your friend to neuter her boy and just enjoy them as lovely pets?

Izzie


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Biawhiska is right about the snaptest, it costs approx 50-60 ish pounds, takes about 15 minutes at the vets and they can then tell you whether the cats are both negative for feline hiv and leukaemia, and is what you would need to do before taking her to stud if you were to breed, and is especially important if they have been outside cats.
If you have made up your mind, then do this to make sure that both cats are clear before you breed. Also vaccs up to date means the queen will have the antibodies to pass on to protect the kittens as much as possible.

A red female is quite rare, and means kittens would be red of some form or another. Tabby [agouti] is dominant, so if one parent is tabby, kittens will likely be tabby, unless solid is carried recessively on both sides, and then you might get just solid reds.

Bear in mind, that people are finding it more and more difficult to sell registered kittens at the moment, and if your cat has 6 or 7 you might be left with several, so be sure you can afford that. Lots of people decide they want a kitten in theory, but can back out when they really consider it through.
Although 'giving kittens away' is a nice thought, I do think you might want to think it through, you will want your new owners to be really comitted to their new kittens, and not giving them free means people will be more likely to think carefully before they decide.

Budget carefully for food and litter [your girl will need to stay in for a while and you will need to litter train any kittens , and they can go through a LOT of food and litter] and contact your vet to find out what they charge for c sect as an emergency , just in case [ fingers crossed that would never happen, but if it did, you will need to find several hundred pounds]
You also need to prepare yourself for feeding the kittens if for any reason your girl can't or won't. Again, very unlikely, but it could happen, and you wouldn't want to lose them because you weren't prepared. It's a good idea to have some milk replacer, some nutri drdops or abidec children's vits, and some tiny syringes [mikki mothering kit is the one I found the easiest with a newborn]

Would you keep them til 13 weeks and vaccinate before they went? That's another big cost.

It's your decision, but I agree with Vicki that it sounds as if you are already decided, so preparation [practical and financial ] are important.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> if the boy is 2 and not neutered has he mated unreg pets before and other cats etc? if so then i wouldn't use him and suggest he is neutered.


Hi, no he is an indoor cat with his own run, he does not get access outside due to the same reason mine are indoor cats, busy road and weird people round here.

I haven't made my mind up tho, I just wanted some ideas.
My oh and I were just talking and we are swaying towards getting her spayed, as one of the biggest things we are looking forward to after moving somewhere quieter is that the cats can go outside, and they can't if she is not neutered.
However we have a few weeks to decide so any advice about breeding is appreciated.

x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> if the boy is 2 and not neutered has he mated unreg pets before and other cats etc? if so then i wouldn't use him and suggest he is neutered.


Yes, agree again, do NOT use him unless he has been tested clear if he has been out and about possibly mating feral or any other queen cats  I wouldn't be doing this at all, but if you are determined to go ahead, do not try and cut costs this way, your cat could catch an incurable disease.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Hi, no he is an indoor cat with his own run, he does not get access outside due to the same reason mine are indoor cats, busy road and weird people round here.
> 
> I haven't made my mind up tho, I just wanted some ideas.
> My oh and I were just talking and we are swaying towards getting her spayed, as one of the biggest things we are looking forward to after moving somewhere quieter is that the cats can go outside, and they can't if she is not neutered.
> ...


Has he mated girls before though? being 2 and not seeing any action surely he'd be one unhappy boy.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes he succesfully mated with 2 last year, one was a litter of 8 and the other 3. 
His owner is considering getting him neitered in the next few months.

At the moment is its looking more likely that we will go ahead and get her spayed.. I just went out the front door and she sat and cried!  I'd quite like for her to be able to go outside.

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think getting her spayed is your best bet. Enjoy her as your baby


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, I think I will.. thanks for helping to sway me in that direction! hehe I was kinda balancing on a string before, just needed a gentle push to one side 

Just going to enjoy her.. 

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nice one!......


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Good on you for making such a responsible decision 

I wish you many happy years with your lovely furbaby xx


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I think you have made a very wise decision. Maybe in the not too distant future if you would like to breed you can get yourself a pedigree girl, get registered and carry on swotting up on the subject so you will be ready and good to go!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

If you truly know what you are doing then breed, but make certain by consulting a vet before making the final decision.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam glad you decided to have her speyed. As a british breeder myself , theres nothing that anoys me more than people breeding from cats that really shouldnt be bred from. Theres so many people selling unreg cats , half dont even look like the breed there supposed to be. 

If you want to breed in the future, why dont you go to a few shows, meet some other breeders and take it from there. At least then when your ready to get your first queen you will have a good idea of what to look for.:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya have you made your final decision yet?

I have been looking into breeding for about 5 years I am now going to be showing & Breeding and it is something that shouldn't be taken lightly Luckily I have lots of breeders helping me along the way with advice and help.

I read that you wouldn't selling the kittens to your friends, they must be some goo friends you have as the amount you Are going to rack up in costs alone....... Snap test £50, Stud fees (I am looking at £350-850 for my breed)
Pedigree does he suit your girl etc.

As you are using a stud & a girl who aren't reg, how do you even know they are what they say they are? I could tell you my Siamese x is a BSH and you would have to believe me as I told you he was! 

Anyone can sell you anything I know of a lady selling full not reg Blue BSH, which are actually BSH cross, but produce all blues, one sold for £300, very sad they think they are getting one thing!

So Id also ask who the stud as been with is he tested up to date on vacs etc, if the queens he were with were tested?

Then you have mum, she will eat for england! extra litter for extra poops & wee, extra food, worming, whelping items, iodine spray, hand rearing kit incase mum rejects them, milk incase mum rejects them, Can you take 2/3weeks off of work to hand rear them and feed them every 2 hours? weaning food. Say mum needs a c -section? food until they are 13weeks old & have their £35 injections each & then getting the kitten bags ready........!!

I have worked out I am possibly £400 Over what I thought Id spend anyway! 
Being my first litter I am preparing for Everything! 
I wont make it back, so are you willing to lose out? especially as you wont be selling them to your friends........do you really want to spend all that money on your mates?! Also I would expect some of your mates to all of a sudden change their minds when the kittens are born....... people like the idea then when it happens... they will change their minds!

Why don't all of your mates/family who want a kitten rescue one from a center? they have lots of kittens that need homes, it will save you alot of hassle & money! 

I was told that if you let your cat call and call that could impact on her health if you do not have her spayed and don't breed her?

So it it up to you but I think that everyone here has given great answers so I hope that if you do go ahead that you have all the health tests done etc and everything go wells, and if you don't well I think your girl will be very happy!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Is your cat,and your friends british shorthair(pedigree)or domestic shorthair(unknown breeding)lots of people muddle this


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Is your cat,and your friends british shorthair(pedigree)or domestic shorthair(unknown breeding)lots of people muddle this


If you look at her albums, she has a boy and girl ginger tabby and they are both domestic short hairs....not pedigrees.

Lou
x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O yes.

I think there is a great deal of genuine confusion out there about British Shorthair / Domestic Short Hair. It is not uncommon to see ads on places like preloved where the owner puts up a picture of, say, black and white moggies, asking a couple of hundred pounds for the kittens because they think they are pedigrees. My guess is that it is down to vets who don't explain what "DSH" means when they write it on the records, so the new owner thinks, great! I got a pedigree kitten without knowing! (after all, think how many people have come on here wanting to know what breed their obviously non-pedigree cats are!). And if such people then breed their cats and sell them on as unregistered pedigrees, people like poisongirl could be taken in very easily, even without anyone intending to actually mislead her.

It must be a bit of a nightmare for genuine BSH breeders.

Liz


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How confusing I had no idea the two were so similar!

However, I did not buy my two believeng they were pedigree bsh, i was just told thats what they were.
I didn't go out looking for a cat to buy.. my two were free to good home.

I will certainly be sticking to keeping them as pets. Maisy goes for her op in 2 weeks and my friends cat (who IS a BSH) went in for his op today.

x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

They are so gorgeous though I Love ginger cats!

I did see a all white cat, But it had a ginger tail & a ginger line down its back! God! it was stunning!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> They are so gorgeous though I Love ginger cats!
> 
> I did see a all white cat, But it had a ginger tail & a ginger line down its back! God! it was stunning!


sounds really un-usual did you manage to get a piccy


----------

